# Decatur, GA - Female, Young, Long Hair



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

ID27936
Dekalb County Animal Services
Decatur, GA
404-294-3088
[email protected] 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14753284


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bump for a pretty girl!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this long hair girl up.


----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Says GS/sheltie mix; she's medium size. I see a mix


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I don't see Mix. Long Coats are all so different looking in terms of coat, but I see GSD. Actually it looks like in the collar area that someone gave her a hair cut.

Val


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

I posted her in the mix or purebred forum first. The mods moved her here.







She's a pretty girl!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

More About ID27936:

She has a beautiful face and cute fluffy hair that sticks out around her ears. She is about 1.5-2 years old and she weighs about 45 pounds. She is a very nice dog with a nice personality. She will make a wonderful pet for a lucky person or family. Please come to meet her. Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five business day stray waiting period in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Lost on page 3!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Has anyone checked to see if the GSDs are still there?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## terry_demag (Jun 8, 2004)

This girl was pulled today by local rescue per Jamie

Terry
http://www.echodogs.org


----------

